# Looking for work in the Marbella area



## suefitzu (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Guys, im looking to move to the Marbella area in Jan 2012, my friend already has a job to go over there to and accomodation and will also be moving in Jan 2012, i am wondering what would be the best thing for me to do? Go over and enquire in all the bars, cafe, restaurants, hotels? as i have experiance in working in all them areas, and also in telesales. Am i right in thinking its not going to be very busy at this time of year. All help and advise will be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

suefitzu said:


> Hi Guys, im looking to move to the Marbella area in Jan 2012, my friend already has a job to go over there to and accomodation and will also be moving in Jan 2012, i am wondering what would be the best thing for me to do? Go over and enquire in all the bars, cafe, restaurants, hotels? as i have experiance in working in all them areas, and also in telesales. Am i right in thinking its not going to be very busy at this time of year. All help and advise will be much appreciated. Thanks


Club la Costa recruit telesellers from time to time and there are a few commission only telesales places, but apart from that you're gonna be up against locals and seriously high unemployment. But yes the best thing to do is go over and "knock on doors" , you may be lucky - dont burn your bridges in the UK til you're sure you can find something - make it a holiday to start with

Jo xxx


----------



## suefitzu (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Jo, x


----------

